
Lightspark - its time to make youtube people no longer smurfs on linux - bowyakka
https://github.com/lightspark/lightspark
======
dfc
In case you are curious about the smurf reference:

[https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3109467](https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3109467)

------
bowyakka
Not that I need flash anymore for youtube, I have given up on flash its slower
and more crappy on any platform than webm / h264 video (where my browser is
compiled with both).

